# Your favorite browser on iPad?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

iOS 8 has made Safari unusable for me.  I use my iPad for my primary computer and my primary activity with it is posting here on KB.   Copying links doesn't always work, highlighting text using the keyboard doesn't work (though it does everywhere else on the iPad, including other browsers), it hangs up....

So I'm exploring other browsers.  Chrome is okay; some of the things I like best about Safari, like the favorites bar, are not available but it's not bad.  

I heavily use the favorites bar--I move between forums here a LOT because I'm a moderator, and I have all of the active forums set up as links on the favorites bar, as well as links to "Unread Topics" in the most active forums and a link to posts with no replies in the Book Bazaar so I can see which posts need to be welcomed.  So it's one tap for me to go to those places.  I'd love another browser that had that capability.  

Hadn't found one in the past that I liked as much as Safari, but I'm going to look again...Mercury was highly rated for people who like Safari--anyone use it?  It seems to have a toolbar.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh...

I use keyboard shortcuts ALL the time to post canned text and to provide links to forum threads so I don't have to remember them.

Shortcuts don't seem to be available in either Chrome or Mercury.  Too bad...I was starting to like Mercury.

EDIT:  Apparently it was an iPad-wide thing; according to posts on the 'net, some people have had keyboard shortcuts disappear and reapper.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been using the Opera browser on my IOS and Android devices. I've liked it better than the alternatives. I don't care for the versions on my laptops or desktops, but the handheld devices versions are fine.


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Mike, I'll check it out.

I am definitely looking for one that I can have an address bar across the top--like I can in Safari.  I use that all the time.  (I'm really, really lazy--I prefer one tap to two).  Does Opera have that capability?

Chrome failed for me on that regard.  I tried it, didn't like it.  I'm testing Mercury right now, and it seems okay, though it has a few idiosynchracies.

Off to check out Opera--which I haven' used since my Palm T|X.

Betsy.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Be aware that there may be three different versions available for IOS, just as there are for Android. There's a page on the Opera website that tells what the variations are. It has been so long that I've forgotten why I chose the one I did.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Mike--I think I saw two versions.  Tried them out.  It's a nice browser.

For the time being, I think I've settled on Mercury.  It's very like Safari in how I can set it up--the bookmarks bar across the top is something I find I miss when I don't have it.  I think it's a bit more intuitive for me to find things, too.

I'll probably do some more playing with Opera and Puffin just so I'm familiar with them.  App geek. 

Betsy


----------



## drchimrichalds (Oct 6, 2014)

I haven't been able to find any other browser that I liked more than Safari, but then again, I haven't updated my iPad to iOS 8. I'm going to check out Opera though, I forgot it even existed, thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You might try Mercury, too....


----------

